# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 2, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey everyone!!


*HOPPY BIRTHDAY TO...

THE DINKIES!
*Angel, Star, Sunny, Lightning, Hope, Dusk & Dawn!

*
(FLASH)

:weee:




~~~~~~

*RIP 

to *slavetoabunny*'s foster Bitsy.

:rainbow:


*Leader of the Pack*'s Sidney.

:rainbow:


Binky Free Little Ones. Your in our hearts forever!

*~~~~~~~



*Send healving vibes to *SnowyShiloh*'s Skyler.


*Delusional*'s Ollie! And to the rest of her gang, hoping they don't have worms too!


*:hug1



*WHO AM I?








:whistling




*



*[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

I know - I think but I'll wait to see if anyone else guesses first! LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday the Dinkies!! 

Sorry to plug us so shamelessly, but can I please ask that everyone think good thoughts and send healing wishes for Chalk, she's gone in for surgery today to remove the abscesses....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 3, 2008)

OF COURSE you should put that here, Jen! That's important to mention! I've been thinking about her! I was up in the night and checked and now - cause I didn't know how long before she goes in.... 

GOOD LUCK LITTLE CHALK! ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2008)

That little bun is Kalea! Or whatever name they picked once they found out he's a boy. SO adorable... Also, happy birthday to the Dinkies and good luck to Miss Chalk. So, so sad for Sidney and Bitsy  I feel very strongly that our bunnies need to stop dying.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 3, 2008)

Please think of my bf's little bunny Benjamin, aka T-Bone, aka Little Bunny, aka Lil' Bit, aka Little Pooper as he goes through his neuter today! Neither of us has had a bunny go through surgery and we're a bit worried!:nerves1


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 3, 2008)

All the best thoughts and prayers to Chalk and Benjamin. Thinking of them and their slaves today as they anxiously await recovery news.

Deepest condolences to all who have lost their best friends recently.



> I feel very strongly that our bunnies need to stop dying.


:yeahthat:, PLEASE!!!!! Let's concentrate all of our good thoughts/vibes/prayers on this wish....that RO can be "loss-free" for a while....IMHO, we've had ENOUGH, already!

Happiest of birthdays to The Dinkies 

:hug1arty::woohoo


----------



## Haley (Jun 3, 2008)

Sendinghealing vibes to both Benjamin and Chalk for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 3, 2008)

Awww, sorry I forgot that Jen!

I don't know how it slipped my mind.

I'll be thinking of my Chalky baby .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't worry about it Silvie! 

Chalk's home, she's pooed but not eaten yet!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 3, 2008)

Yay! :biggrin2:

That's good news.

Come on Chalk -- EAT!

Hehe!


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 3, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That little bun is Kalea! Or whatever name they picked once they found out he's a boy. SO adorable... Also, happy birthday to the Dinkies and good luck to Miss Chalk. So, so sad for Sidney and Bitsy  I feel very strongly that our bunnies need to stop dying.



I think that they changed "Kalea" to "Rae" or something like that. But anyways he is cute!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! We've got the opposite of Chalk here--Benji's eating, but not necessarily pooing yet. Still anxious...:?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 3, 2008)

Hoping for :litterhealthy:from Benji!


----------

